# My buck headbutted me - PIC



## dkluzier (Dec 27, 2010)

So I am having problems with my chickens wanting to roost in the buck barn.  This wouldn't be that bad of a problem except that I end up with chicken poop in the goat's feed pans. Decided to remove them from their roosts.

Well, one jumped down and I had to chase it around the buck bedding area.  Got it trapped and bent down to pick it up without noticing my head buck off to me left gearing up for a game of "BUTTHEAD".

BAM!!  Got me right on the far left cheekbone and this is what it looked like the next morning - Christmas!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 27, 2010)

Ouch! That looks painful! Bad boy! He needs to have a timeout for sure LOL. Hope you start feeling better soon and that heals quickly for you. In the meantime if you chase more chickens have someone guard you while you hunt


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 27, 2010)

yikes!!! glad you are ok and not currently wearing a pirate-type eye patch!

go out and shake a frying pan menacingly at that buck and tell him next time its The Pot for him! 

;-)


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 27, 2010)

OH MAN!! That looks terrible.. 

When ever I have to do anything in the goat pen where I can't keep my eye on boyo, my husband comes out and guards me with a shovel.   Himself has earned a couple good baps on the head for misbehavior.


----------



## miron28 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow that looks like it hurt. so i guess he won the fight?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 27, 2010)

You are lucky he didn't break your cheek bone!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad you are ok. I bet that was painful.


----------



## elevan (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Ouch!

That almost happened to my DH when he went into the buck's pen wearing a ski mask against the snow and cold outside    Speedy was ready to fight until I realized what the problem was and told DH to take off the mask    Then Speedy was his usual calm natured good boy.

Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## warthog (Dec 27, 2010)

Ouch, that looks really sore, hope you feel better soon.

These bucks can certainly be little so and so's.


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks all.  He is the only buck with horns and this is a good reason to disbud for sure, wish we had.  If they have horns and know how to use them - they do.  He took our pygmy bucks eye out last year.

On a funny note - someone in Tractor Supply asked me what happened and I told her that "I got a Red Ryder BB gun for Christmas and almost shot my eye out".  Heehee.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Ouch!!!  Thats stinks!!  Thankfully you did'nt get hurt! 

Goaties!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

Darn goats.....Glad you're ok except the shiner.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 28, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> Thanks all.  He is the only buck with horns and this is a good reason to disbud for sure, wish we had.  If they have horns and know how to use them - they do.  He took our pygmy bucks eye out last year.
> 
> On a funny note - someone in Tractor Supply asked me what happened and I told her that "I got a Red Ryder BB gun for Christmas and almost shot my eye out".  Heehee.


----------

